# Are you religious?



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

What is your MBTI denomination and would you describe yourself as religious? Jewish, Catholic, Protestant, Muslim, Daoist, Buddhist, Hindu, etc...

Please take this question generally, I know there are going to be a lot of nit-pickers. 

For the sake of this poll:
Religious: You follow a code of values and beliefs shared in a community that acknowledges a mutual higher power
Spiritual, but not religious: You believe in something, but it's something of your own creation
Agnostic/atheist: You don't believe in anything, or just don't know


MBTI: 
Religious? 
Religion? 

[Insert small fragment of your belief HERE, how it changed you, how you ended up this way or what you agree, or disagree with]


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

For the sake of this poll, how do you define being spiritual but not religious? Not sharing those values or beliefs with a community, not having them as a code, or not believing in a higher power?

For myself, I do not agree with the dogma commonly found in religion and find it too constricting. That said, my values and beliefs align most with Christianity, so I voted as being spiritual but not religious.

INFP by the way.


----------



## Pixiedust (Mar 6, 2012)

ENFP: I was in the fundamentalist - charismatic leanings of Christianity for most of my life, but I ran to the end of that rabbit hole with a LOT of pain and damage along the way. I judged that its all BS and I am now an atheist.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

MBTI: INTP
Religious? Yes.
Religion? Islam.

[Insert small fragment of your belief HERE, how it changed you, how you ended up this way or what you agree, or disagree with]
​


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

MBTI: INTP 
Religious? NO
Religion? NO


I've been reading up on religion and the only one that kind of suits me is Buddhism. Or Kopimism. ism ism ism





> *Kopimism made simple:*
> All knowledge to all
> The search for knowledge is sacred
> The circulation of knowledge is sacred
> ...



Fuck yeah; 666 posts. Guess this is my goodbye.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

MBTI: ENFP
Religious? Yup. 
Religion? Christianity. 

I believe in the Christian faith because it fits best with science, logic, reason, and philosophy - others would disagree, probably laugh, and call me and idiot, but that's why I choose Christianity. How has it changed me? In every way. ^^ The whole world has turned right side up and things _make sense_.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I am an INFJ, and I'm an atheist. I grew up loosely as a catholic, but over time I started questioning my religion. I used to philosophize about what could possibly happen at death at age 5 and society. I loved learning about each field of science and still do and I've been way more rational now than I've been growing up. 

The reason why I stick to my non-belief of a god/goddess/It is that there isn't any real proof of any of these. I was more depressed during the time I was rollercoasting on belief. 
For me the most important person in my life is the one I'm in love with and they give me strength, as well as myself. That's definitely good enough for me.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

MBTI: ENFP
Religious? No, spiritual
Religion? None

I was raised Christian (Disciples of Christ), went churchless for 25 years post high school, getting back into a community church (non-denominational) to introduce my kids to the idea of faith. That church, and many it turns out, makes the idea of "God" WAY too small IMO. We most recently attended unprogrammed liberal Quaker meetings (meditation without sermons or creeds/dogma). 

I pretty much believe in something beyond what our human senses can nail down, but do not see that force as a being per se, let alone a "judge and damning" sort. I see religions as human constructs to help mere physical beings relate to something tremendous that they are incapable of ever understanding. Personally, I am a fan of infinite possibilities.

Latest reading: Joseph Campbell's "The Power of Myth"


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*MBTI:* INFP/INTP (could be INFJ for all I know)
*Religious?* No, spiritual
*Religion?* Protestant (but I don't go to church).

I'm agnostic/atheist.


----------



## mr. rozay (Nov 2, 2011)

MBTI: INTP
Religious: yup
Religion: Christian 

It only makes sense in this world of uncertainty. Also, in tough times in my life I've been comforted by my faith.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I consider myself to be agnostic atheist. I am open to the idea of there being some sort of god, I just think it's very unlikely. I also think that if there is a god who created everything, that they wouldn't need us to worship them, but would rather we lived good lives.


----------



## LostWorld (Feb 4, 2012)

MBTI:ISFP
Religious:eh somehwat
Religion:None but I do believe in karma,you do good things,good things happen to you,you do bad things,bad things happen to you.
So,Buddhist and Atheist lol


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

NO NO NO and absolutely NOT.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm INTP and somewhere between agnostic atheist and spiritual but not religious. I do have a spiritual worldview, but it's inward, experiential, and subjectively based. I don't believe in a creator God.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I'm an ENFJ and I'm Christian.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

(Just pointing out: The third option should be an SJ option. Not that you can change it).

MBTI: None
Religious: Spiritual
Religion: None

I'm a spiritual agnostic, but I don't associate with any religion. Many of my personal experiences relate more closely to Eastern philosophy and mysticism. I value my subjective experience, personal growth, and discovery.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

MBTI: ISTJ
Religious?: I'll say no: more detail below
Relgion?: Ignosticism

Where is the SJ atheist option?

Although I'm not really an Atheist, I'm an Ignostic. Basically, I find the question "Is there a god?" has no meaning without a definite idea of what a god is. But as a general rule, I could be called an atheist.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

Religious INFP here.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

athiest, not gonna go into reasons as i don't want to side track the poll


----------



## MissGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

MBTI: INTJ
Religious: Yes
Religion: Roman Catholic


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

*Religious *- I feel like my religiousness is slipping away with each day. I mean, yeah, I do believe in a higher being (God), but I don't think about the scientific evidence and I don't really think about church involvement and stuff. I just want to be connected to the higher being personally without any external stuff like church and confession going on. And I certainly don't want it to take control of my life.
*Religion *- Catholic.
*MBTI *- INFP


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mbti: intj
Religious: undecided
Religion: when there is proof
I would normally be a nit picker, but trying to convince someone to think the way I do is pointless.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

ISTJ, atheist. 

I couldn't vote in this poll because it didn't have this option for SJs. Are you trying to say something here, dude?


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

*MBTI:* INTJ
*Religious?* Nope. Some people call me "spiritual," but I don't use the word because everyone uses it differently (including some who use it simply to appease the religious), so it's a meaningless term.
*Religion?* Nope.

I've been an atheist all my life. I went along with religious stuff, seeing it as one other weird thing adults do that doesn't make a whole lot of sense but you do it anyway because they're the adults...but there was a point in my childhood when I realized that people _actually_ believe this stuff, and it blew my mind. When people talk very seriously about their religion, it's completely surreal to me. I can't grok it.


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

*MBTI*: INTJ
*Religious?* No. 
*Religion?* Agnostic. I don't believe the moral have the capacity to understand the divine.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Good job NTs!


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes. Though statistics says that INTJs are the least likely to believe in religion/spirituality, I consider myself a devout Roman Catholic.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

INTJ
Christianity 
I put spiritual and but I would say half religious and half spiritual. I always considered religious as going through the rules and whatnot but not actually been moved or feeling anything. I'm born again and there has definitely been a spiritual change. I'm much more peaceful and want to be a better person.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

MBTI: INFP 
Religious? Nah. More like spiritual/philosophical.
Religion? [Refer to the above]



Dashing said:


> Kopimism.


^ Now that is just plain awesome. xD


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

*MBTI: * INFJ.
*Religious? * Spiritual? yes. Religious? No.
*Religion?* Spiritualism/Agnosticism/Gnosticism.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP, atheist, non-spiritual.


----------



## Serpentarius (Apr 22, 2012)

INTP - Agnostic

There's no proof and even if there were some proofs it could have many other explanations.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

:O whats with the low sensor vote count o.o.....?


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am human.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

MBTI: ISTP
Religious: Nope
Religion: Pastafarian

I was raised Christian, and up until the last couple years was technically still part of that belief system. I never went to church, never enjoyed it much anyway. It was when I started learning how religion as a concept developed in human society that I finally dropped it. It helps that I started taking philosophy, mythology, and anthropology courses at college. All of which basically proved (to me) how a god cannot exist; or if there is a god, it definitely isn't one of the ones praised in any human religions.


----------



## Inspire Reality (Apr 29, 2012)

MBTI: INTJ
Religious? Yes
Religion? Christian

I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't believe in God. When everything else came crashing down and hope was lost, he was there for me. I strongly believe that I would not be here today if it wasn't for God. I owe him everything.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

ISTJ - Christian (non-denominational)

I like straight-up Bible-based teaching with no man-made, denominational influences or rules added. Just the pure Word of God and His commands; no one else's. 

I have to second what @_Inspire Reality_ said. If it wasn't for God I probably wouldn't be alive right now.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

INFJ, here. And I have been raised a Christian. There was a period where my faith was very shaky, but I grew out of it. Religion or not, there's no way I can conceive of a world in which God does not exist. I look up into the sky and see the moon, I look down to the ground and see bountiful flora, I look side to side and see persons of all shades. 
The magnificence of it all, it all seems like one work of art. A story being written, a painting being coloured, a song being played right before us. When I see all that is, and all that has been, I can't help but see Him, the Creator, the Guide, the Watcher, looking down on us.

I see a historical presence to Jesus Christ. I was not there to see Jesus, but regardless of whether Jesus Christ was in fact divine, or just a spiritual teacher, I assume he did exist, just as I assume my great-grandparents did.
I think what really keeps me in the Christian religion is its progressiveness. Many Muslims I've known have had no tolerance for homosexuality in any way. And I laugh at them. I feel that's an example of a very hateful God, and not one worth worshiping.
(An important note - I am not bigoted towards other religions, and I also understand that not all Muslims have those beliefs, including some friends of mine. So I mean that not as an attack on Islam. I merely can't relate to anyone's willingness to worship a bigoted God.)
The God that I worship is compassion and love. In my eyes, God would never condone homophobia, racism, or any other form of bigotry. And in the parish that my parents attend, and I plan to start attending, they are very progressive, welcoming to people of all walks of life, and not in an arrogant "we welcome you, but treat you like a wounded puppy" way.

But I think the main reason I choose to live a life of Faith is because I feel a life lived only for me would be incredibly arrogant. To think of nothing higher than myself would be to see myself as an apex predator, and willingly take and steal without a reason for remorse. I try my best to spread love and tolerance to everyone I know because I see how much God has invested in all of us, and how He aches with us. God is love, and I live for love, so naturally, I live for God.



Inspire Reality said:


> MBTI: INTJ
> Religious? Yes
> Religion? Christian
> 
> I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't believe in God. When everything else came crashing down and hope was lost, he was there for me. I strongly believe that I would not be here today if it wasn't for God. I owe him everything.


Amen. I have to say, that is really interesting to see an NT who's such a devout Christian. Not that it's logically inconsistent, just somewhat unheard of in this day and age. Glad to have you on board.



SnowFairy said:


> ISTJ - Christian (non-denominational)
> 
> I like straight-up Bible-based teaching with no man-made, denominational influences or rules added. Just the pure Word of God and His commands;no one else's.


The denomination game gets really messy, doesn't it? It seems as though people say "I have this personal belief, and I wish to back it up with the Bible", and thus a new denomination is born. That's is primarily why my father has converted to Catholicism. It's the original church. All the other denominations broke off of the Catholic church. So he doesn't have to play the game any more.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

INTJ - Atheist

I have never seen a reason to follow a religion or believe in a God; be it evidence that either are true or that being religious would enhance my life in any particular way. I would have briefly considered myself Christian for about two weeks when I was 7, but I quickly began to doubt the legitimacy of religious claims. Any remnants of a belief were truly shattered when I was 13, and I became more aware of the problems in the world. This was around the same time I started to realise I was Bisexual, and I came to that conclusion than most religions view me as an abomination, are irrational, or both. Usually both.



Cerebro said:


> I
> I think what really keeps me in the Christian religion is its progressiveness. Many Muslims I've known have had no tolerance for homosexuality in any way. And I laugh at them. I feel that's an example of a very hateful God, and not one worth worshipping.
> The God that I worship is compassion and love. In my eyes, God would never condone homophobia, racism, or any other form of bigotry. And in the parish that my parents attend, and I plan to start attending, they are very progressive, welcoming to people of all walks of life, and not in an arrogant "we welcome you, but treat you like a wounded puppy" way.
> 
> ...


I may have misunderstood, but it seems a little contradictory to criticize (and laugh at) other religions for not being progressive in their attitudes, then support the Catholic Church because it's the original church and hasn't been influenced by someone's personal beliefs.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

INTP - Agnostic

I would like to believe that there is there some meaning to all of this. That we were put here for a purpose, and a reason. But I cannot until it is proven. My scientific mind does not allow me to believe in fantasy. I require hard facts.


----------



## Otawan (May 21, 2012)

INTP - Athiest

The concept of organized religion has no appeal to me, and I've never encountered any religion that I've actually believed in. The concepts or religious beliefs are interesting to me though.


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a ESFJ guy and I'm LDS but people call us Mormon a lot


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

INFP, spiritual and agnostic. I follow mild Buddhist philosophy.


----------



## bradleysabre22 (Jan 30, 2012)

INFP, organized religion has always made me feel sick in my stomach. i find a certain spiritual resonance in the world however, so i cant right off everything. i find i can have a spiritual experience with the cuteness that can exist in this world. (damn i must sound like a crazy person)


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

MBTI: INTP
Religious: No
Atheist

There isn't any evidence to support the existence of god.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

NT Christian here


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

*MBTI: *ENTP
*Religious: *No. 
*Religion: *Atheist. Though there's more to it, I stick with Atheist.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

blackpeppergeneral said:


> *MBTI: *ENTP
> *Religious: *No.
> *Religion: *Atheist. Though there's more to it, I stick with Atheist.


What she said.

/lazy and redundant post


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

lol---judging by the graph, I'd honestly wager 200 dollars that I don't even have that most of those religious NT's are closet NF's/mistyped. 

That--or MBTI makes even less actual sense than I had already thought. Which wasn't much even before.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

Where's the option for "SJ- Agnostic/Atheist"? That would be the closest one for me.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

No religion. Militant anti-theist. 

Theism supports slavery, rape, ethnic cleansing, every great evil I know.

As for my reasons for disbelief;
Wikipedia --> Russell's Teapot.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'm probably Agnostic... but I tend to follow my mother's views when it comes to Christianity. Truthfully, I don't know what to believe in, so I just follow what people say I am *shrugs*


----------



## The Performance (Apr 12, 2012)

MBTI: ENTP
Religious: Yes
Religion: Catholicism


----------



## likeacat (May 23, 2012)

*MBTI:* INTP
*Religious?* No.
*Religion? *Deist.

It just makes more sense to me that since we have self-awareness, then whatever originated everything also has some sort of self-awareness. Whatever this something is, I really don't know.


----------



## runmo11 (Apr 26, 2012)

entp here with no religion, twas a long lonely-ish road but much happier now. i was raised orthodox muslim.


----------



## PossibleSarcasm (May 29, 2012)

*Spiritual*

INFJ, always used to be religious when I was younger. Prayed a lot and the such, however I grew away from that not from pain or disappointing experiences, but mainly a personal view shift. I do believe in the possibility that a being could evolve to the state of a GOD like being, I just don't believe they would take to much interest, at least not to the point of demanding loyalty or hell. Something at that high of a state of being would not take heed to such mortal equivocations.

I would have liked an age separation however. I do believe that older people have a more overall religious stance, and I don't think I would be wrong to assume this crowd to be of the younger average.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

Religious - Vajarayana Buddhist, but raised Christian.


----------



## Alediran (Aug 31, 2011)

INFP.

More philosophical than spiritual, but I find more resonance in Paganism, Taoism and Hermeticism than in mainstream monotheistic religions.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I like how the NTs are at 66 for agnostic/atheist, the downstairs neighbor of the beast xD

INFP atheist/apatheist here.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

MBTI: ENFP
Religious?: Nah
Religion: Agnostic

I love philosophy, but I've never had an ounce of faith. Worship also seems pretty pointless. 

I think I'd rather be religious, but it's not in me to be.


----------

